# We're giving away free gear!!!



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you and DONE!


----------



## WYHunter16 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Done!!!*

I applied, Sorry I missed you at ND State Tournament.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

done thanks for the oppurtunity


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome to AT and thanks for the free stuff:wink: 

DJ


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!! Thanks for the chance at some freebies, and a Huge *THANK YOU* for becoming a sponsor of AT:darkbeer:


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sweet i have registered Thanks


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice, I checked it out and signed up. Thank You!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

just registered 
thanks for the opertunity to win free stuff. lol 
thanks again


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thanks!!!!*

Just stopped by your sight and registered. Welcome to AT and good luck!


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Just want to welcome to you to ArcheryTalk and say a big thankyou.

I checked out your booth at the NDBA State Shoot, very nice product and great guys.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT, and I am all signed up. Thanks, Bill.


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks! done


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*check in*

THANK YOU (badbow)


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*Nice*



SchafferArchery said:


> Schaffer Performance Archery has joined Archery Talk and we've decided to give away some gear to mark the occasion. Stop by www.schafferarchery.com and register to win free Schaffer arrow rests and Balcom bow slings...


very nice of you 
thank You


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

registered,
Thanks


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*thanks*

I signed up - free is all I can afford right now, I was part of the 'workforce restructuring' when my former employer was purchased.


----------



## LanceN61 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to AT very cool of you to think enough of this site to sponsor it
thanks for the chance at some free bees:rock:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Registered and thanks :wink:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Cudo's to you and your giveaway!! And welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

......for the opportunity!


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanx for the chance to check your product out!


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for the oportunity to try out your product.. fingers crossed


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I am in and thanks


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*applied*

thankks for the chance, thanks for sponsoring AT


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

i am in, thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## mnguy152 (Jan 4, 2007)

Registered and thanks


----------



## ha62261 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Elliot_.45 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks again!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcomesign: and thanks for a chance of winning some great products


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT and thanks for the freebies.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, hopefully my name will be drawn for a prize!!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome to AT :wave: thanks for the opertunity to try your rest!


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up and the opportunity to win and fantastic product. I have one of the Gen II rests on my Guardian, but sure could use a Tec II for my Hoyt.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

I registered. Interesting results on the bow vote on your site.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## BabyBoy (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Thanks


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome deal!!!


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

*registered*

Welcome and Thank you for the giveaway! 

I've heard good things about those rests...


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

Done. thanks for supporting AT


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

registered thanks


----------



## steveft (Mar 2, 2007)

thank you, im new and can always use free stuff. I shoot a 06, alligience


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

Done. 

Thank you for a chance to win your great products, I have heard a lot of positives about them.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

THANK YOU!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

It's great to have another good company on board with AT!!

Good on ya for giving away great items!

Thanks for the chance to get registered!


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Registered. Thanks!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Reg.*

Thanks Badbow


----------



## jt300zx (Mar 14, 2007)

I am in....


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## MarkGlenn (Nov 23, 2006)

*Welcome to AT*

Im in, nice easy to use site also...


----------



## ratsodav (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank You very much and good luck with the AT connection.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Thanks*

I am in....Good luck:wink: 
Koz


----------



## SchafferArchery (Feb 15, 2007)

Hang'em High is the first winner!!!


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

I entered. If I win and if I get a choice I would like a rest.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to Hang'em high!!!!! What a great deal!


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Done. Thanks for the AT support and this offering.


----------



## bryanmhoff (Feb 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Welcome to AT, a great means of advertising.


----------



## frankie0911 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in...thanks for supporting AT and archery...

Frankie


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

..


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for the opportunity to win cool stuff


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

*I'm the Lucky Winner!*

My birthday is in a couple of weeks:darkbeer: ...what a great surprise gift from the nice folks at Schaffer Archery! Can't wait to try out their camo E-2 Gen-II rest on my Mighty Mite. Many thanks to them for being an AT sponsor and offering all of us a chance at their gear....HeH:cheers:


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Thank you for your generosity and for the opportunity.

Tony


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Good luck!*

I did not register, I don't need any more do-dads just some places to hunt! Good luck to the entrants. Nice way to get your site recognized. Looks like nice stuff!


----------



## steveft (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity, I'm new to archery and am looking for a sling for my Bowtech.


----------



## tomkattertx (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm registered!!

Thanks!


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

*Registered*

Thanks for the offers:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thank You!*

Registered and thank you for suporting AT!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

welcome to AT, regestered


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

done deal and thank you 

Jon


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Drawing*

thanks for the drawing and welcome to ARCHERY TALK:welcomesign:


----------



## quebhunter (May 13, 2004)

thanks for the chance!:wav: 

martin


----------



## cameron69 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm in thanx a bunch!


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

For those who haven't used the Schaffer rests yet, I would like everyone to know what a great rest they make. I am not registering because I have a bunch of Schaffers already. They are extremely durable, and work flawlessly. I've been shooting Schaffers for about 4 yrs and have never had a problem with any of them.

Good luck to all who have registered and thanks to Schaffer for your commitment to producing quality products for your customers.


----------



## MarkGlenn (Nov 23, 2006)

Registed, Thanks for the sweepstakes...


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks and welcome to AT


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Trykon (Apr 6, 2007)

Cna't wait for you to mail it to me!


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

*in*

registered and thanks.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Registered, Thank You.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I signed up,thanks for the chance at free stuff and welcome to AT!!!


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the chance too win


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Schaffer rest*

Thanks John and to your staff for the great products that you make and if you all own a Mathews Bow The Schaffer rest is the only way to go. Thanks again.


----------



## Gunfighter45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys.... im registerd.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity. 

Matt McNeill


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

*schaffer*

Thanks much appreciated!


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

*Welcome*

:welcomesign:


----------

